# Heckuva Hunt-Pics



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Apparently leg bands do exist on mallards. Bert, gb2 got his first leg-band on our last duck of the day on Sunday. We were hunting one of our favorite spring snow areas, but it was our first time hunting it in the fall. The ducks were thick and Sunday was one of my favorite duck hunts of all time. Probably the prettiest limit of all time.










We ended up with 12 greenies and 3 bull pinnies, two of them were amazing for this time of year.



























Also, right after we left I spotted a snow goose (schnee gans) sitting in a cattle pond, so our snow tally is up to two for nodak snows.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That's sick.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

And the greenies were really nice for the time of year, Here's a better pic of those









Also we were really excited and took a bunch of goofy pics.

Jealousy










Are you sick of dumb hunting pics, well then don't look at the next one.










yes, Yes, YES, YEEESSS!!!! NO NO NO!!!


















Flaunting our bling to some Blue Platers at the Pizza Ranch.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hunt . . . tell that kid on the far right to straighten his hat. This isn't compton.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually we were hunting in Compton, Haha trust me that kid isn't hip hop at all, his hat must have got hit sideways sometime throughout the hunt. What a tool. :lol: :lol: I'm just kidding Blain.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I love the pic at the pizza ranch! AHHAA love it!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

That is awesome, looks like you had an unbelievable shoot!!

What kind of field is that, pea or beans, hardly any cover?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I would go with bean.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

GB, I told you there was bands out there. When it rains, it pours!


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics and hunt!


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

nice set up you have there what do you call it the circle of death


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha thats pretty cool, nice work guys


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice hunt and thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Way to do it!


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

nice work bert........how ****** is joel that you and Jim both have bands and he doesnt


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Them bull sprigs sure have some good color for this time of year!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Another great hunt - congrats!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great hunt! Nice looking birds! Thanks for sharing.
Chris


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

good looking birds there.

Congrats on the band....i'm still being avioded by the banded birds. never shot one or seen one shot.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxx


----------

